# Prosecutor: Snowmobile laws wont be enforced along U.S. 41



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Prosecutor: Snowmobile laws wont be enforced along U.S. 41

By BUD SARGENT, Senior Staff Writer, http://www.miningjournal.net/

MARQUETTE  Snowmobilers riding from Harvey to Marquette and back dont have to follow state law this winter.

Citing safety concerns, Marquette County Prosecutor Gary Walker said hell stop enforcing state law governing where snowmobiles can run along U.S. Highway 41 north of Harvey.

State law calls for sleds following state and federal highways to ride with the flow of traffic off the shoulder of the road but still on the right of way.

But in Harvey, from the U.S. 41/M-28 intersection north to the Michigan Department of Transportation Welcome Center  a distance of about 3 miles  sleds running in both directions have traditionally stayed on the east side of the roadway.

When police started writing tickets after receiving complains this winter, southbound snowmobilers attempting to comply with state law started crossing five lanes of traffic on U.S. 41 near the Welcome Center.

That created a hazard, police said.

There is not a safe way to provide for the crossing of U.S. 41 at the Welcome Center for southbound snowmobile traffic, Walker said in a written statement. Consequently, we will not enforce the regulation requiring the direction of snowmobile travel on the highway right of way for this section of U.S. 41.

Walker said the moratorium is for this winter only.

Hopefully, another solution may be found for the future, he said.
Donald Britton, a Chocolay Township Board member and a snowmobile advocate, commended the change, saying it will increase safety.

I think its obviously a good decision because of the safety aspect, said Britton, who is also a member of the Hiawatha Trails grooming organization and Hiawatha Snowmobile Club. Its what weve been doing for years.

Area police agencies started focusing on that stretch of the U.S. 41 corridor after receiving complaints from residents, said Sgt. Gary Heinzelman of the Chocolay Township Police Department.
I think its an excellent decision. It was a very hazardous situation, Heinzelman said. Its the safest route. Its something thats been practiced for years.

Township planning and research director Douglas Riley agreed.
Its nothing new, he said. Its been happening ... for years.


----------

